# Is this a geryi?



## NervousRed (Oct 22, 2006)

A friend of mine bought it last week.
he told me it is a s.geryi, but i think it is a s.altuvie.
plz help me^_^


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Does it have a black stipe going down it's body-If so yes it's a geryi-If not then it isn't-Sorry I can not help more than that-Iding is not my strong point!!!


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

yea get a head on shot and we'll tell you for sure


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

It is S Geryi and ive seen this pic before somewhere....


----------



## Outie (Feb 19, 2003)

They are rather easy to identify just look for a violet strip going down the middle of his head... Hmm and with the photos you took everything but.


----------



## NervousRed (Oct 22, 2006)

thank you guys, but if i got the picture from that angle i wouldnt have post this topic


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

well u can still tell us cant you? Does it have a dark band running down it?


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

S. Geryi


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Trigga said:


> It is S Geryi and *ive seen this pic before somewhere....*


I saw the 1st pic just recently on the forums as well.


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

You can see the stripe in the first pic... must be a juvenile... still has a lot of spots left on its body.


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

purple racing stripe = Geryi

Although I can not see it, the side profile says yes


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

It has the chance of being a S Geryi but without a shot of the "racing stripe" I'm just gonna say its a Serra p of some sort.


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

YOU GUYS HAVE ALL ID THIS AS A GERYI, BUT I THINK IT IS A ALTUVIE,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

LOOK AT THE SPOTTING ON THE BODY!!!!!!!


----------



## zhelmet (Jul 21, 2004)

dezboy said:


> YOU GUYS HAVE ALL ID THIS AS A GERYI, BUT I THINK IT IS A ALTUVIE,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> LOOK AT THE SPOTTING ON THE BODY!!!!!!!


I am sorry but you are wrong.








I own this fish and I can say it is definitely a geryi. I also have an altuvie/compressus next to it. they are quite different at body shape and color pattern.

btw, can you tell me your ID on the QQ group or 52fish, NervousRed?


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

I dont see the black wedge above the gill, or the mohawk!

The spots look strange too!

If its a geryi its a young one


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

It has a stripe, if you have a Geryi youd be able to see this in the first pic, you can see it run up to the top fin and going under the mouth... you can also see the dark black humeral spot very fainly behind its gill, not to mention it has the exact same spotting as my Geryi.

As a side note, young geryi look the same as old, they all have the racing strip.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

therizman1 said:


> It has a stripe, if you have a Geryi youd be able to see this in the first pic, you can see it run up to the top fin and going under the mouth... you can also see the dark black humeral spot very fainly behind its gill, not to mention it has the exact same spotting as my Geryi.
> 
> As a side note, young geryi look the same as old, they all have the racing strip.


They look the same if you mean by they both have racing stripes. As geryi age they lose their spotting (fades). This ones is pretty apparent which would say its a sub 5" juvie. Also their mouths are much more prnounced (pointed) as juvies and they really dont start taking that dinner plate look till @ 7-8"+


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

zhelmet said:


> YOU GUYS HAVE ALL ID THIS AS A GERYI, BUT I THINK IT IS A ALTUVIE,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> LOOK AT THE SPOTTING ON THE BODY!!!!!!!


I am sorry but you are wrong.:rasp: 
I own this fish and I can say it is definitely a geryi. I also have an altuvie/compressus next to it. they are quite different at body shape and color pattern.

btw, can you tell me your ID on the QQ group or 52fish, NervousRed?
[/quote]

wise ass...........................


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

gorgeous fish, doesnt look like a geryi to me......... it looks like an altuvei


----------

